#  22  2017 . ( ,  11 ) "  61"

## LML

*22  ( ) 2017  
 11.00*  12.00    
    "  61"     *145  438* .    *FM*. 
       ( 145,500  438,500)     (,  145,700 (-0,6) , 438,675 (-7,6)  )    :   . 
  61 . 
         -. 
* .* 
  : ** . 
    :        . 
  ( )  ,  ( )        . 

   PDF-  http://rostovradio.ru/index.php?topic=293.0

----------


## LML

- 22  2017  http://rostovradio.ru/index.php?topi...sg1702#msg1702

----------

